# Reset Samsung SyncThru password No Display



## nelsonsdive (Jul 13, 2007)

How To Reset Your SyncThru Password For A Printer With No Display Menu
(Straight from Samsung)
How To Reset Your SyncThru Password For A Printer With No Display Menu
:smile:
If the SyncThru Web Service login ID and/or password needs to be reset on a printer without a LCD display menu, the printer network settings need to be cleared to do so.

To clear the network settings:

Connect the printer to the PC via USB cable
Open Easy Printer Manager. Click the Easy Printer Manager icon () in the task tray on the bottom right of the desktop.

Note: If Easy Printer Manager is not installed, click here to open the web-based installer and select the software.

Switch Easy Printer Manager to Advanced mode by clicking the Advanced mode button.

Select your USB connected printer, and click Device Settings.

Click the Network tab and scroll down to the bottom of the window.

Click the Clear button.

Important: This will clear all network settings, not just the Syncthru Web Service ID/Password. The printer will need to be reconnected to the network after clearing the network settings.

Click OK to confirm the settings should be cleared.
Power off the printer, then power it back on after a minute.

All network settings (including the SWS password) will be reset. If you had manually configured the IP information or were connected to a wireless network, you will need to re-enter those settings now. The login information will default back to "admin" as the ID and the password will be "sec00000".

It just worked for me, took too long to find. A lot of people claiming it can't be done, it's not hard (but takes a USB printer cable). hth


----------

